

IOS app: Rainbow - Sync your data between cloud services - iSmartSolutions

How many hours have you spend on searching for a file among the cloud services and their folders?<p>How difficult is to transfer your data from one cloud service to another?<p>The Rainbow application is a powerful tool to transfer data from one cloud service to another, in three simple steps: 
1) Select the source service. 
2) Select the files (or folder) that you want to transfer, and 
3) Select the target service.<p>More importantly, the Rainbow application offers a simple interface to search for files. A powerful search engine will return all the files that match the key-word that you typed. Then, you can long press on a file to learn more info about that file or you can drag and drop that file to the file cabinet to transfer it. Finally, the Rainbow application supports multi-accounts<p>The app is free of charge and you may download it from iTunes at https:&#x2F;&#x2F;itunes.apple.com&#x2F;us&#x2F;app&#x2F;rainbow-sync-data-between&#x2F;id531874282?mt=8
======
iSmartSolutions
Those of you who are interested can see some screenshots about this app at
[http://www.i-smartsolutions.com/rainbow/](http://www.i-smartsolutions.com/rainbow/)

